# New Arizona Meet-Ups?



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone considering the following (in Arizona)?

1) Canyon De Chelly
2) Monument Valley
3) Petrified Forest
4) Ship Rock

All these are in the NE corner (more or less) of Arizona. There are trips inside Canyon De Chelly that can be taken, guided by a Navajo guide (or Dinè, as they like to be called, which means _The People_).

Best times are mid Fall and mid Spring.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jun 25, 2006)

I would certianly try.  
Canyon de Shelly is awesome.  I went there about 11 yrs ago.

My dad looked the keys in the car at Hovenweep!  the nearest town to there is Cortez CO, so he had to pay like 90 bucks (above the AAA covered part) for a locksmith to make a new key!


----------

